# Problems Dealing with Noreve!!



## klep88 (Mar 31, 2010)

So, I ordered my light purple Noreve on Feb.23.  I recieved an email on Tuesday that it would be shipping out on Wednesday.  It still has not shipped according to UPS tracking.  A label has been created, but it has not been picked up or shipped.  I emailed Noreve to see what was going on, and immediately started getting a laundry list of excuses.  UPS lost it, we need to file a claim, and then we can make a new one and have it to you in 2 weeks.  I said I don't want to wait any longer, I have waited long enough I just want a refund.  They say they can't refund a cover that has "shipped".  I say I have talked to UPS and they never picked it up, they say UPS doesn't all scan packages.  Yeah right.  At this point I am pi**ed and say that I want my money back or I will file a claim with my credit card for fraudulent charges.  I am waiting for their answer back.  Has anyone had this experience and actually had the case show up?  The charming Cynthia   said she is "certain" my cover will show up next week.  This is so frustrating.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Sorry to hear your troubles.  I hope your cover is found and gets to you quickly.  I just about went out of my mind waiting for my Passion Vintage.  It took longer than what Noreve said the wait time was to ship, and then when it shipped it stalled at a checkpoint.  It is disheartening that UPS says your cover hasn't shipped, I it shows up soon.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh boy, here we go again! So many of us have our Noreve stories, it's a wonder to me how that company stays in business. Such a great product, but horrible customer service. I hope you can get your problem straightened out!


----------



## klep88 (Mar 31, 2010)

I hope so!  Did you eventually receive your cover?  I need reassurance as I am very worried!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I sure hate hearing about this terrible customer service from a company that has such a great product.  It's going to make all of us hesitant to ever order another Noreve cover.  (Like I need another cover anyway...)


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

klep88 said:


> Did you eventually receive your cover? I need reassurance as I am very worried!


Yes, my cover did arrive and I hope yours arrives soon!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

One word.  Cynthia.  

But, maybe wait for a week and it just might show.  Tracking is very dependent on humans doing the right thing and inserting the details.  If the collector doesn't put in the details then UPS would say it hasn't been collected, but it might have been and simply not updated.


----------



## SheilaLouise (Apr 3, 2011)

The situation is probably not as dire as it seems to you.  I've dealt with Noreve a lot and have had no problems.  On one occasion there was a delay, but that was the fault of UPS.  Usually, UPS is great but now and then there is a glitch.  In my experience the glitches don't happen very often.  When they do, UPS deals with them quickly.  Except for that one time, my Noreve purchases have arrived within 48 hours of leaving France.

The main thing is to keep calm.  Don't give up your pretty purple cover because you lost your temper.  I agree with Puska: If your package doesn't show up in UPS tracking it probably means nothing more than that someone was slow to enter the information into their computers.  I think it's much too soon to declare the package lost and initiate a refund request, so I also agree with Pushka that it would be good to wait a week to see what happens.  

Although I'm new to KB I'm an old hand at dealing with Noreve, and my opinion is that they have excellent products and very good customer service.  No company's service can be perfect 100 percent of the time, but Noreve comes closer than most.  

Just this week I received my __th Noreve Kindle cover (not telling the number!).  It's the color called olive, but it's actually more like lime.  It reminds me of the color of new leaves in the spring.  So very cheerful.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

You are apparently one of the lucky ones. Several of us have had more than one bad experience with Noreve. I'm willing to give everyone the benefit of the doubt, realizing that no experience will be 100% perfect. But as I said, several of us have had similar bad experiences with Noreve, not due to UPS error, etc, but Noreve themselves. So "Noreve comes closer than most"? I can name a lot of companies that consistently come a whole lot closer.

On a different note...you could confess to us! How many covers? Maybe you could take a collage picture for us so we can all drool!!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

mrskb said:


> On a different note...you could confess to us! How many covers? Maybe you could take a collage picture for us so we can all drool!!


I agree, we want to see. I would be drooling too!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I see threads raving about these Noreve covers, but the photos on the website look pretty average to me, especially in light of the high cost! The website photos don't do them any favors because they don't seem all that special to command such a high price tag. I would love to see "real life" photos. Anybody care to post some? *SheilaLouise*, perhaps you can snap a photo of a few of yours. 

*klepp88*, I hope yours arrives soon!  Keep us posted.


----------



## SheilaLouise (Apr 3, 2011)

Sorry, I have no way of taking pictures at the moment because I'm not at home and I don't have a camera with me. But I will confess to the number of Noreve products I have purchased. Twenty-six. They are:

Red, Black, Brown, Olive Perpetual and White Ambition for my Kindle.
Red and Black Perpetual for my iPod.
Red and Black Perpetual for my phone.
Black and Chestnut Ambition for my husband's Kindle.
Black and Chestnut Ambition for my husband's phone.
White Ambition and Pink Perpetual for my mother's Kindle.
Sandy Vintage for my father's Kindle.
Red Perpetual and Onyx Illumination for my sister's Kindle.
Black Ambition and Maia Gold Illumination for my other sister's Kindle.
Maia Gold Illumination for both sisters' phones.
Platinum Illumination for a friend's Kindle and phone.
Red Perpetual for my assistant's phone and iPod.

That's 26 orders without a problem caused by Noreve, and one problem caused by UPS.



skyblue said:


> I see threads raving about these Noreve covers, but the photos on the website look pretty average to me, especially in light of the high cost! The website photos don't do them any favors because they don't seem all that special to command such a high price tag. I would love to see "real life" photos. Anybody care to post some? *SheilaLouise*, perhaps you can snap a photo of a few of yours.


The specialness is in the design and execution of the product, and the high quality leather that's used. In addition, the rail system is the very best mounting system available.

There are a lot of photos of Noreve K3 covers that people have posted here. Seek and ye shall find. There are also two reviews of Noreve K2 covers that are photo-intensive and one that has a video. Links to all three are on the Noreve page for K2. The URL is below. Scroll all the way down the page to reach the links.

http://www.noreve.com/brand/Amazon/product/Housse_cuir_Amazon_Kindle_2_-_Kindle_International_Tradition.html


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

skyblue said:


> I see threads raving about these Noreve covers, but the photos on the website look pretty average to me, especially in light of the high cost! The website photos don't do them any favors because they don't seem all that special to command such a high price tag. I would love to see "real life" photos. Anybody care to post some? *SheilaLouise*, perhaps you can snap a photo of a few of yours.
> 
> *klepp88*, I hope yours arrives soon!  Keep us posted.


There have been a lot of Noreve cover pictures posted in the past, but it's been a pretty good while.

Here's my baby blue Noreve I have on my Nook:









And here's the pink I had on my K2. I still miss it.









So far I haven't gotten a Noreve for my K3, would love to, but I got the Amazon lighted cover and really can't justify the price of a Noreve right now. Just looking at pictures does not do these covers justice. The leather is SO soft and supple, it just makes me happy to hold it. And the rail system is, to me, second to none.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

skyblue said:


> I see threads raving about these Noreve covers, but the photos on the website look pretty average to me, especially in light of the high cost! The website photos don't do them any favors because they don't seem all that special to command such a high price tag. I would love to see "real life" photos.


I know what you mean about the website, but I have had oberons, MEdge, Amazon and Kate Spade covers, and the most favorite of all is the Noreve. They feel lovely in your hands as you read, very soft, and gorgeous leather. But that sadly, was for the K2. The K3 have this stupid easel thing on the back and that is totally wasted for me, so I haven't got one for the k3. The Kate Spade leather cover comes the closest to the feel of the noreve. Also, there are no straps or hinges, so the kindle face is completely unobstructed.

As I said before, communicating with Cynthia is, um, tiresome. I have had some interesting exchanges. But I also know that overseas deliveries can also be a pain. Put the two together and........


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't even notice the easel on the back, it's almost like a part of the back. The thing that I don't like as well as the K2 cover is the way that it snaps on the back instead of on the front. But it's not a deal-breaker. The rail system, the quality of the case, soft light-weight leather, all have me sold.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Well the photos here are much more flattering! I wish I could feel the leather in person!

I believe the easel stand would be a deal breaker for me, too, *Pushka.*

Thanks, *Patricia*, for posting the photos!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

mrskb said:


> I don't even notice the easel on the back, it's almost like a part of the back. The thing that I don't like as well as the K2 cover is the way that it snaps on the back instead of on the front. But it's not a deal-breaker. The rail system, the quality of the case, soft light-weight leather, all have me sold.


Thats great, but I just know that I would know it is there and start picking and poking at it, try to remove it, or something silly like that. I have never used an easel to read, and am a bit antsy that they decided to put it on. Otherwise I would have ordered in a flash. But I do love them and often pick up my K2 cover for a cuddle and think then, it is almost worth going back to the k2. Almost. I dont think I have read of one person disliking their noreve once it gets into their hands.

I just realised. I have a nook. They make covers for the nook <running off to the noreve website>


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Pushka said:


> I know what you mean about the website, but I have had oberons, MEdge, Amazon and Kate Spade covers, and the most favorite of all is the Noreve. They feel lovely in your hands as you read, very soft, and gorgeous leather. But that sadly, was for the K2. The K3 have this stupid easel thing on the back and that is totally wasted for me, so I haven't got one for the k3. The Kate Spade leather cover comes the closest to the feel of the noreve. Also, there are no straps or hinges, so the kindle face is completely unobstructed.
> 
> As I said before, communicating with Cynthia is, um, tiresome. I have had some interesting exchanges. But I also know that overseas deliveries can also be a pain. Put the two together and........


I think those Kate Spade covers are gorgeous too, but they are so expensive. They make one for the Nook that is what they call Marmalade color, with orange on the inside. It sounds ugly, but it is SO pretty. And B&N had them on sale last week for something like $39. I wish they made that one for the Kindle.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Pushka said:


> I just realised. I have a nook. They make covers for the nook <running off to the noreve website>


I love my baby blue Noreve I have on my Nook. The rail system works SO well on the Nook because it's so much thicker than the K3. Here's a picture of the inside with my Nook in it.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh Patricia.. those are both very pretty!! I particularly like the pink; but boy is the color different than the website. I may just have to get a Pink for my iPad... or maybe Vintage Jean


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Bonbonlover said:


> Oh Patricia.. those are both very pretty!! I particularly like the pink; but boy is the color different than the website. I may just have to get a Pink for my iPad... or maybe Vintage Jean


I know, isn't that pink beautiful! I'm telling ya, before I got my K3, a big part of why I held on to my K2 was that cover, I hated to give it up. But it's gone to a good home now. I hope someday to afford a pink one for my K3.


----------



## klep88 (Mar 31, 2010)

Sheila, not sure where you got the idea that I lost my temper?  I never said that, it is just tiresome to deal with a situation that is all problems and no solutions.  The situation has been resolved, but I am still unhappy with Noreve.  They told me my order would be shipping out by Thursday at the latest, and it was just picked up yesterday.  It is currently going through customs in Louisville.  Although I am sure the light purple cover will be beautiful, I will not be ordering from Noreve again.  Too difficult to deal with for the price of their product.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Bonbonlover said:


> Oh Patricia.. those are both very pretty!! I particularly like the pink; but boy is the color different than the website. I may just have to get a Pink for my iPad... or maybe Vintage Jean


My K3 cover is pink. Patricia's picture pretty much captures the actual color. It looks like bubblegum!!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

mrskb said:


> My K3 cover is pink. Patricia's picture pretty much captures the actual color. It looks like bubblegum!!


If you ever, ever, ever decide you want to sell that pink K3 cover, please give me first dibs!!


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

the baby blue looks really fantastic


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> If you ever, ever, ever decide you want to sell that pink K3 cover, please give me first dibs!!


I doubt I ever will, but I promise, if I do, you're first in line!


----------



## klep88 (Mar 31, 2010)

Wanted to end this thread on a positive note.  My light purple Noreve arrived today and it is absolutely gorgeous.  Totally worth the wait, just not the hassle.  I would consider ordering again if I ever get a different Kindle and need a new cover, but only because it is so divine!


----------



## meowzart (Mar 29, 2011)

Cool - that's good to hear it was worth the wait.  I want to know what the inside of a noreve feels like?  What's the texture like.  I have 'texture issues'.


----------



## klep88 (Mar 31, 2010)

It just feels like smooth leather really.  You can feel the travel wallet, but it is not too big of a deal to me.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm glad you got it, and that it's as pretty as you imagined it. Yes, it's a major hassle to order from Noreve, but I know I'd do it again, just because their products are divine. I bet the purple is beautiful.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm glad it arrived safe and sound!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I knew it would be worth the wait!  I've felt that way every time I've ordered a Noreve, once you get it in your hand and it's so soft and beautiful, you just forget about all that irritation while waiting for it, I'm so glad you love it.  Are you going to give us some pictures??


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

So happy to hear you finally received it!  

What is the deal with the "stand" on the back that some have mentioned?  Is it noticeable, and does it bother you?

Enjoy your new Noreve; you certainly waited long enough!  Please post pictures so we can all admire it.


----------



## klep88 (Mar 31, 2010)

I will try to post pictures as soon as I can.  The stand is really not annoying at all, and I HATE the stand on the JavoEdges.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

klep88--

glad to hear your cover came at last!  Can't wait to see pics!

Betsy


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

The stand is held flush against the back with some sort of ?magnet. I don't notice it at all. I didn't think I'd use it, but I actually have a couple of times, and it was very handy.


----------



## Diane in Langley (Mar 7, 2011)

mrskb said:


> The stand is held flush against the back with some sort of ?magnet. I don't notice it at all. I didn't think I'd use it, but I actually have a couple of times, and it was very handy.


I gotta agree with you too! I wasn't too keen on the stand, but I've used it a few times now. Super handy when I'm eating lunch at my desk at work. The other day I was reading a DTB at my desk and trying to eat lunch, what a chore that was!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Dammit, you are supposed to say you hate the stand and tell me never to buy another noreve......


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Pushka said:


> Dammit, you are supposed to say you hate the stand and tell me never to buy another noreve......


Nope! Even though there are things that I like better about the K2 case, the new K3 case is indeed wonderful! You probably NEED to try one for yourself!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

The easel isn't the only change I don't like.  I love how the closure snaps into place with my K2 Noreves, to me that is part of the Noreve experience.  The magnet has been removed and I know I would miss that on the K3 cases.  I also wish they kept the closure on the front side, because 1) it just makes sense to me and 2) I'm afraid the strap would unsnap by the way I hold the Noreve to read.  

Combine the K3 changes with Noreves customer service and I am hesitant to order again.  While the wait can be long for a Noreve case, it is totally worth it if the cover arrives in perfect condition; however, if the case has a defect from manufacturing or was damaged in shipment, based on past experience, Noreve will do nothing to help.  For me, the cases are to expensive to just cross my fingers and hope my case arrives in good condition knowing there is no customer service if anything is wrong with it.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Cardinal said:


> The easel isn't the only change I don't like. I love how the closure snaps into place with my K2 Noreves, to me that is part of the Noreve experience. The magnet has been removed and I know I would miss that on the K3 cases. I also wish they kept the closure on the front side, because 1) it just makes sense to me and 2) I'm afraid the strap would unsnap by the way I hold the Noreve to read.
> 
> Combine the K3 changes with Noreves customer service and I am hesitant to order again. While the wait can be long for a Noreve case, it is totally worth it if the cover arrives in perfect condition; however, if the case has a defect from manufacturing or was damaged in shipment, based on past experience, Noreve will do nothing to help. For me, the cases are to expensive to just cross my fingers and hope my case arrives in good condition knowing there is no customer service if anything is wrong with it.


I don't think the closure system would bother me too much. But I agree with you, I'm hesitant, based on the less than positive customer service experiences.

Good to see you back, has work slowed down?


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Good to see you back, has work slowed down?


Knock on wood, I hope so, at least for now. 

I'll find out tonight if I have the weekend off. I hope so, I want to finish the book I started reading what seems like ages ago.


----------



## bamboolemur (Mar 10, 2011)

I didn't know there were so many Noreve fans. I got mine last week and this thing really is pretty. I personally love the kickstand in the back and the fact that it is magnetic too. But it is a quality product for sure.

In fact, I plan on giving away a Noreve leather case for the Kindle 3!! Stay tuned


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I don't even notice the stand on my red Noreve, unless I have an occasion to use it!  I had to pick up my K3 and look at the back closure, otherwise I hadn't notice it either.  This is my second Noreve, I had one on my K1 too.  I've had Amazon, MEdge cases and other cases and Noreve is my favorite.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I think that the Noreve website really puts people off, and it takes a brave soul to explore. But they are beautiful products and worth the wait.  It's hard to describe but they just work, well.  Classic simplicity.  Maybe that's it.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Maybe someone can post some pictures of the stand and closure. The website really does not show these things well.  Thanks!!


----------



## bamboolemur (Mar 10, 2011)

Bonbonlover said:


> Maybe someone can post some pictures of the stand and closure. The website really does not show these things well. Thanks!!


I just finished a detailed review on my website of the Noreve for Kindle. Check it out. Feel free to post a question or comment on the site. http://kindle401.com/reviews/review-of-noreve-tradition-leather-case-for-kindle-3/


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

Outstanding, detailed review and great photos of the Noreve from many angles.  Thank you so much!  Just what I've been wanting to read and see.  Clarifies many issues I was concerned about.  Thank you so much for posting the review and pictures!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

bamboolemur said:


> I just finished a detailed review on my website of the Noreve for Kindle. Check it out. Feel free to post a question or comment on the site. http://kindle401.com/reviews/review-of-noreve-tradition-leather-case-for-kindle-3/


Great review! Thanks for doing that!


----------



## meowzart (Mar 29, 2011)

bamboolemur - can I sign up for your blog without being a twitt(er)


----------



## bamboolemur (Mar 10, 2011)

meowzart said:


> bamboolemur - can I sign up for your blog without being a twitt(er)


Hmmm...are you trying to leave a comment? There's different ways to log in, not just twitter.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for the review and pictures!

I have some questions for everyone with the Noreve K3 case.

When you read with one hand and the strap is attached to the front cover folded back, does the strap become undone from the pressure of your hand? 

Do your fingers hit the mesh speaker holes when reading one handed?

When not using the stand and reading with one hand (so the right hand is between the two flaps), can you feel the stand?

Thanks!


----------



## bamboolemur (Mar 10, 2011)

Cardinal said:


> Thanks for the review and pictures!
> 
> I have some questions for everyone with the Noreve K3 case.
> 
> ...


Hello

Easy: no to all your questions lol. You really don't feel the stand in your hands. The leather is relatively thick and the case is well padded overall.

Personally, I don't have large hands so they don't hit the speaker holes. Maybe others have had a problem with that?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

That is an excellent review.  Hmm, I did not need to see an excellent review.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

bamboolemur said:


> Hello
> 
> Easy: no to all your questions lol. You really don't feel the stand in your hands. The leather is relatively thick and the case is well padded overall.
> 
> Personally, I don't have large hands so they don't hit the speaker holes. Maybe others have had a problem with that?


Same here...no to all questions. I have no problems whatsoever, nor does my husband, who has normal size hands. W both love our Noreve K3 cases!


----------



## meowzart (Mar 29, 2011)

bamboolemur said:


> Hmmm...are you trying to leave a comment? There's different ways to log in, not just twitter.


No, I just know other blogs get delivered to my email RRS feed, and I wondered if you have a subscription thing like that or if I just have to visit your website. I haven't gone the way of twitter yet


----------



## bamboolemur (Mar 10, 2011)

meowzart said:


> No, I just know other blogs get delivered to my email RRS feed, and I wondered if you have a subscription thing like that or if I just have to visit your website. I haven't gone the way of twitter yet


Ask and you shall receive lol. I just added that option to the site. Just enter your email address and press enter. You will receive a confirmation email. Update emails are sent out daily.

thx.


----------



## meowzart (Mar 29, 2011)

bamboolemur said:


> Ask and you shall receive lol. I just added that option to the site. Just enter your email address and press enter. You will receive a confirmation email. Update emails are sent out daily.
> 
> thx.


EXCELLENT!!!! Thank you - I think you will get more bang with that added also


----------



## SheilaLouise (Apr 3, 2011)

Pushka said:


> I think that the Noreve website really puts people off, and it takes a brave soul to explore.


What bothers people about the website? It's fast-loading and easy to navigate. Shopping and ordering are easy too. I don't care for the music, but I've only heard it once because my sound is always off unless I turn it on for a specific purpose. I have seen one complaint about prices quoted in Euros only, but that person hadn't noticed the drop-down menu for currency.

Sheila


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

SheilaLouise said:


> What bothers people about the website? It's fast-loading and easy to navigate. Shopping and ordering are easy too. I don't care for the music, but I've only heard it once because my sound is always off unless I turn it on for a specific purpose. I have seen one complaint about prices quoted in Euros only, but that person hadn't noticed the drop-down menu for currency.
> 
> Sheila


I think the site lacks in that you don't get a clear picture of what you're ordering...which is why so many are asking KB members to post pics of their Noreve covers. The site is pretty easy to navigate, just doesn't clearly show the products.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I agree, for instance if you want to order a cover in Perpetual Pink, all you can see is that little square of color.  I wish they would show you a picture of the entire product in each color so you can see the overall effect.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> There have been a lot of Noreve cover pictures posted in the past, but it's been a pretty good while.
> 
> And here's the pink I had on my K2. I still miss it.


I still can't get over the difference in color between your actual cover (at one time) and the color on the website. Patricia, did this color hold up well to handling without getting dirty? I really like the color, but an concerned with getting a light color.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I had a pink Noreve for my K2 that I used a lot, and it never looked dirty. I was pretty careful with it, I suppose, but I didn't worry about it either. I sold it to a KB member, and I think she was pleased. I have a pink on my K3 now....love it! It looks like a happy piece of Bazooka bubblegum, only better


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

thanks mrskb... I am thinking of getting one for my iPad2...


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

What is the difference between the different leathers?  From what I can see, it looks like the Perpetual is very smooth, the Ambition is more textured, and the Exceptional (Vintage) looks more like suede.  Is that correct?  I am tempted by the Dark or Passion Vintage but have never seen photos.

Thanks.
Marie


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Bonbonlover said:


> thanks mrskb... I am thinking of getting one for my iPad2...


If I hadn't just bought a rose colored M-Edge for my iPad (which I do really like), I'd be getting a Noreve for that too


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Bonbonlover said:


> I still can't get over the difference in color between your actual cover (at one time) and the color on the website. Patricia, did this color hold up well to handling without getting dirty? I really like the color, but an concerned with getting a light color.


This pink color was just as beautiful the day I sold it as it was the day I got it. I'm pretty careful with my Kindle in its cover and I don't take it out a whole lot, but I leave it lying on the end table in the living room constantly. Grandkids and pets, and it never got any stains. Like I said, I still miss it, loved that cover.


----------



## SheilaLouise (Apr 3, 2011)

It seems odd to have so many posts about how much people like their Noreve covers in a thread that was meant to be about a shipping issue.  Anyone who sees that the thread has three pages of posts is going to think "wow - that's a lot of problems", when in fact about half of the posts aren't about that.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> This pink color was just as beautiful the day I sold it as it was the day I got it. I'm pretty careful with my Kindle in its cover and I don't take it out a whole lot, but I leave it lying on the end table in the living room constantly. Grandkids and pets, and it never got any stains. Like I said, I still miss it, loved that cover.


Yes, I am super careful as well. I am mainly concerned with oil etc from my hands... No discoloring from simply holding your kindle?


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

SheilaLouise said:


> It seems odd to have so many posts about how much people like their Noreve covers in a thread that was meant to be about a shipping issue. Anyone who sees that the thread has three pages of posts is going to think "wow - that's a lot of problems", when in fact about half of the posts aren't about that.


So true! Maybe we should let this thread die (OP did get her issue resolved, NO?) and start a thread for "Noreve Photos. Which is your favorite?"


----------



## meowzart (Mar 29, 2011)

SheilaLouise said:


> It seems odd to have so many posts about how much people like their Noreve covers in a thread that was meant to be about a shipping issue. Anyone who sees that the thread has three pages of posts is going to think "wow - that's a lot of problems", when in fact about half of the posts aren't about that.


Anyone who cares will read the thread


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

mrskb said:


> I think the site lacks in that you don't get a clear picture of what you're ordering...which is why so many are asking KB members to post pics of their Noreve covers. The site is pretty easy to navigate, just doesn't clearly show the products.


Totally agree. The website itself is very easy to navigate. Unfortunately you cant really be sure of what you are buying, and what is looks like finished. And that is far more important than a quick loading webpage. If a webpage has something I want to see, I can wait for it.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

Can anyone give me a good idea of what the leather feels like

Every time I see the photos, it really looks to me like a soft rubber/plastic/silicone type of stuff that is used on cheap covers. I KNOW its leather, but it looks like it would feel like the soft rubber/plastic/silicone like feeling. Does it feel like an Oberon cover??


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

No, it feels nothing like an Oberon.  The Oberons are much thicker and of course have the design on them.  Have you ever been in a store where they sell very expensive leather jackets?  You feel it and it's so soft and silky/velvet like?  That's what a Noreve feels like.


----------



## bamboolemur (Mar 10, 2011)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> No, it feels nothing like an Oberon. The Oberons are much thicker and of course have the design on them. Have you ever been in a store where they sell very expensive leather jackets? You feel it and it's so soft and silky/velvet like? That's what a Noreve feels like.


lol...that's actually a very good example. It feels like a professional leather quality item, like a briefcase or maybe a wallet.


----------



## SheilaLouise (Apr 3, 2011)

Pushka said:


> Totally agree. The website itself is very easy to navigate. Unfortunately you cant really be sure of what you are buying, and what is looks like finished. And that is far more important than a quick loading webpage. If a webpage has something I want to see, I can wait for it.


_"...that is far more important than a quick loading webpage."_

Obviously. I didn't suggest the reverse. I was only saying the site works well. I couldn't think of anything about it that doesn't work, and I especially couldn't think of any reason why people would be put off by it or why bravery would be required to use it. The comment made me wonder if there was something weird, scary, or offensive I had missed, but it seems that was hyperbole.

For me, the swatches work and the photos provide a good look at details. For Kindle covers and other Noreve products I have supplemented those with photos I've found elsewhere online, and of course there are those two really great, photo-intensive reviews and one video for which Noreve provides links on the K2 page.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

SheilaLouise said:


> _"...that is far more important than a quick loading webpage."_
> 
> For me, the swatches work and the photos provide a good look at details. For Kindle covers and other Noreve products I have supplemented those with photos I've found elsewhere online, and of course there are those two really great, photo-intensive reviews and one video for which Noreve provides links on the K2 page.


I think a website selling things should sell the customer on the spot and not make them go elsewehere to get the info they might need - going elsewhere (and away from your web page) is a no no in web land.


----------



## SheilaLouise (Apr 3, 2011)

Pushka said:


> I think a website selling things should sell the customer on the spot and not make them go elsewehere to get the info they might need - going elsewhere (and away from your web page) is a no no in web land.


The site doesn't make anyone go anywhere. Did I say that? No.

I mentioned the K2 page because good information can be found there. Many KB members are aware of that because the links to the reviews with the great pictures have been mentioned again and again. I did it myself, recently. But, clearly, there are people who don't know -- so I mentioned it again.

This is starting to feel contentious, so this is where I exit.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

SheilaLouise said:


> The site doesn't make anyone go anywhere. Did I say that? No.


At risk of being called contentious, I thought that was what you meant by this? <shrugs shoulders>



SheilaLouise said:


> For Kindle covers and other Noreve products I have supplemented those with photos I've found elsewhere online,


The site doesnt make you go anywhere, but if you dont get the info you need, then the customer does. And in the process, might find something more interesting? I help design websites, so it is one of my "things". Keep people on your website as long as possible and give them all the info they might need to make their decision, and buy - as quickly as possible.

As for being brave, which I see now you also commented on earlier, well, I was just chatting on a forum. A throwaway in the general discussion of the Noreve experience. I get that you love them, so do I, but it is much more of an "experience" buying from them, than from, say MEdge! Well, it has been for many of us.


----------



## meowzart (Mar 29, 2011)

Pushka said:


> I think a website selling things should sell the customer on the spot and not make them go elsewehere to get the info they might need - going elsewhere (and away from your web page) is a no no in web land.


I couldn't agree more! Websites that don't have the info you need drives me BATTY! I have done a few websites too - not professionally but out of necessity  and maybe that's my 'thing' too


----------

